# Worst programme on TV



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2016)

On Saturday we were round at a friends house and they asked if we wouldn't mind if they put X-Factor on. We don't watch X-Factor, not my thing, I have only ever seen a few minutes here and then whilst waiting for another programme to start. I was staggered by how bad, how truly awful it was. From the judges to the majority of the contestants. It was really dire tv. I'd previously caught 5 minutes of Citizen Khan before the news started and thought that was the worst thing I had seen before but X-Factor beat even that.

What show do other people see as they worst they have seen?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 10, 2016)

Only way is essex. My mrs loves it, i think its possibly the worst thing ever. That or loose women...


----------



## freddielong (Oct 10, 2016)

There are channels that appear to be devoted to terrible tv like towie but I must admit when I saw the title x factor was the first thing that came to mind,  horrible show filled with horrible people.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Super Sunday when the ev are playing :rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Oct 10, 2016)

You've nailed it, X Factor really is about the worst thing on and has become torturous to watch BUT the kids like it so I guess take it for what it is - early Saturday evening family viewing which has always been tosh.
As long as I get my weekly dose of 'Building Alaska' I'm happy.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 10, 2016)

On the basis that you have to watch it to rate it I would say probably Question Time [atm]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Mrs Brown's boys.

Truly awful!


----------



## Dando (Oct 10, 2016)

mrs Dando watches Towie, the Housewives of ...., Kartrashians and all that old *****!
luckily she records and watches on the sky box in the bedroom!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 10, 2016)

How can you pick just one?

Strictly Come Dancing, Great British Bake Off, X Factor, Britain's Got (No)Talent, any staged reality etc; anything with Clarkson the soaps.

I appreciate that many of these are very popular but to me and Mrs MM they are a complete turn off, and yes we have tried watching them.

The broadcasters' dilemna, producing programmes for all tastes


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 10, 2016)

Any reality show but especially those on MTV - Geordie Shore or whatever its called.  Mrs Shark loves it.  She must be the only one.   And that other one featuring a bunch of old hags with a ton of money in Beverly Hills.      First against the wall when the revolution comes.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 10, 2016)

I have never watched reality stuff like TOWIE so cannot comment on how bad they are, they are just not the sort of program I enjoy.
Regarding programs I have seen, albeit only a few minutes, Mrs Browns Boys probably tops the list, X Factor is another as it drags on week after week, a lot of it is probably set up and it doesn't do anything to promote real music, just promotes acts that Cowell signs up and makes a fortune out of, before dropping them when people realize they are not as good as the hype of the program suggests.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2016)

There is not enough server space in the universe to cope with the number of TV shows I would put on my list


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On Saturday we were round at a friends house and they asked if we wouldn't mind if they put X-Factor on. We don't watch X-Factor, not my thing, I have only ever seen a few minutes here and then whilst waiting for another programme to start. I was staggered by how bad, how truly awful it was. From the judges to the majority of the contestants. It was really dire tv. I'd previously caught 5 minutes of Citizen Khan before the news started and thought that was the worst thing I had seen before but X-Factor beat even that.

What show do other people see as they worst they have seen?
		
Click to expand...


Why did they want to watch TV when they had friends over?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2016)

We had eaten early, it was very relaxed, we see them quite often in regular hours so it was not a big deal. They sold it as fun to watch. They were very, very wrong.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2016)

Of what I have watched of late - I can't be bothered with *any * 'talent' show on at the moment (though I do rather like Gareth Malone's choir one when it's on).  Also _Mrs Brown's Boy_s I find pretty awful and struggle to watch (only if I have to), and like DfT I find _QT _absolutely mega irritating and generally just switch it off.

Though truth is that if there is a prog I dislike then I just don;t watch it,  my bigegr issue is the irritating ads I have to put up with everywhere other than the BBC - thanks the heavens for the BBC...


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Mrs Brown's boys.

Truly awful!
		
Click to expand...

The thread should have closed after this post.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2016)

I must admit, I don't get Mrs Brown's Boys either. The acting is just bad for starters and that is a basic talent required for any fictional show. The Mrs Brown character is fine but the rest are bad am dram people. 

I've never tried the reality shows, Geordie Shore, TOWIE etc but I am pretty certain they would be up there on the scale of awfulness. The thought of the Kardashians just makes me shiver.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 10, 2016)

Anything with Cowell involved. 

Agree about the Mrs Brown's Boys comments and those regarding TOWIE. 

Can't stand the soaps either but the Mrs likes Corrie.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 10, 2016)

Anything with Miranda.... truly awful and not funny.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2016)

Another vote for Mrs Brown's Boys. 

Also, my wife seems to love Ice Road Truckers. Never seen the point. They drive from A to B, the road is slippery, show over.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 10, 2016)

Take me out (or anything featuring Paddy Mcguiness).


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Take me out (or anything featuring Paddy Mcguiness).
		
Click to expand...

Except Phoenix Nights


----------



## freddielong (Oct 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Take me out (or anything featuring Paddy Mcguiness).
		
Click to expand...

With the exception of phoenix nights surely


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm wondering if anyone on here actually enjoys _Mrs Browns Boys_

To me it is just a serious case of 'the emperors new clothes'


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 10, 2016)

For me Bake off... Only because of the existence of Mel and Sue.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			For me Bake off... Only because of the existence of Mel and Sue.
		
Click to expand...


You must be pleased it has moved to CH4 then.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Mrs Brown's boys.

Truly awful!
		
Click to expand...

We agree on one thing at least


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm wondering if anyone on here actually enjoys _Mrs Browns Boys_

To me it is just a serious case of 'the emperors new clothes'
		
Click to expand...

My wife , my mother , her family , my wife's family - it's no coincidence they are all Irish as well and looking at the viewing figures millions others as well enjoy it 

Same with a lot of programs being mentioned

I'm not a fan of all the Towie stuff 

Started watching X Factor this year because there seemed to be some very good talent - until they ignored the talent and went with the "weird people "


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You must be pleased it has moved to CH4 then.
		
Click to expand...


I have a feeling Mel and Sue will be with Mary on the BBC version of the show.... and HID will watch and this I will be subject to Mel and Sue...


----------



## Hosel Fade (Oct 10, 2016)

Tipping Point, at least you can be repulsed and rant about the sort of people on reality shows


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 10, 2016)

Another for Mrs Browns Boys. Utter garbage.
Also Miranda and Bake off (Mel and Sue) I think its the OTT quirky/zany act that annoys. 
Has anyone told Sue to take her hands out of her pockets yet?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Oct 10, 2016)

In terms of an actual production that had a canny bit of money spent on it the programme the BBC made recently about New York City was utter turd. Is anyone actually bothered about how they do their rubbish collections and other nonsense they showed on there?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Another for Mrs Browns Boys. Utter garbage.
Also Miranda and Bake off (Mel and Sue) I think its the OTT quirky/zany act that annoys. 
Has anyone told Sue to take her hands out of her pockets yet?
		
Click to expand...

I don't get that Miranda rubbish either, its a toss up which is worse, that or MBB.

not funny at all.... end of


----------



## smange (Oct 10, 2016)

Anything with "celebrity" in the title, which usually means I've never heard of them

Anything that is supposedly "reality" tv, which usually means it bears no resemblance to reality.

Any so called "talent" show, which usually means there is very little if any talent in it and the ones that do actually have talent will not win.

Any soap opera

Anything with Ricky Gervais/John Bishop/Ant & Dec/Allan Carr or Jeremy Clarkson in it in any way shape or form.

That'll do for starters anyway.

Oh and yes agreed Mrs Browns Boys is god awful


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 10, 2016)

Television has got that bad that I watch sport and my wife watches her programmes in different rooms.
It started when she asked me why I never went in the lounge when she was watching television. She thought it was because I did not like her company. Wrong, just the abysmal programmes. Mostly Eastenders but now some of the programmes previously mentioned. 
She does agree with me about Mrs Browns Boys and Miranda though.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 10, 2016)

Anything to do with Big Brother.


----------



## drewster (Oct 10, 2016)

TOWIE. Those orange clowns really give us proper Essex folk a bad name. Plus in my opinion it's not even Essex !!! If they live in places with red buses and underground stations then it's London !!!!  Woodford Green, Chigwell, Loughton etc,etc ...not having it !!!!!   Rant over.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2016)

If I don't think it'll be any good then I don't tend to ever see it. I've never watched Big Brother, I'm a celebrity.... , Friends and loads of others. I do like some of the shows that others don't as pure mindless watchable fillers like Strictly, Bake Off and the like.


----------



## shewy (Oct 10, 2016)

Any reality programme, utter tripe, also the crap they pedal on discovery e'g Pawn stars and duck dynasty, what's that got to do with discovery!
And Miranda, how unfunny is that, also not a fan of Michael McIntyre.


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 10, 2016)

Another vote for Mrs Browns Boys.
All the TOWIE genre. 
Impractical Jokers
come dine with me
xfactor and any other show where the audience scream!

I don't mind Miranda too much, but that might be because I like Sarah Hadland and
Sally Phillips.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 10, 2016)

freddielong said:



			With the exception of phoenix nights surely
		
Click to expand...

Nope,he's just not funny. 
Try's way too hard.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 10, 2016)

Im Sorry, but I'm a celeb is epic! Ant and or Dec are gold and its one of the funniest programs on TV. Go on, Judge me!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 10, 2016)

Surely life's too short to watch crap TV? Haven't watched a bad program in years as I can operate a remote control. Nearest I got was when the wife was watching an England match, but I left the room.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 10, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Im Sorry, but I'm a celeb is epic! Ant and or Dec are gold and its one of the funniest programs on TV. Go on, Judge me!!
		
Click to expand...


They reached their peak on Byker Grove!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			They reached their peak on Byker Grove!
		
Click to expand...

no infant school:rofl:


----------



## freddielong (Oct 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope,he's just not funny. 
Try's way too hard.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes Mcguiness is rubbish in it but the program itself is very funny


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2016)

There must be something wrong with my computer; this thread is supposed to be about the worst TV programme but a load of eejits keep mentioning Mrs. Brown's Boys   Comic brilliance. 

The film however was something else.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			There must be something wrong with my computer; this thread is supposed to be about the worst TV programme but a load of eejits keep mentioning Mrs. Brown's Boys   Comic brilliance. 

The film however was something else. 

Click to expand...

I tried watching it due to my mum banging on about how funny it was,like you she was wrong.


----------



## Beedee (Oct 10, 2016)

Swimming against the stream here, but I love Mrs Brown's Boys.  Watched one episode of the first series and thought it was puerile, unfunny, badly acted tripe.  Then, through strange circumstance, I watched the 2nd episode while quite drunk.  And I sooo got it, and still do now (don't even have to be drunk anymore )

Big hates - TOWIE/Chelsea/South Wales/Geordie/Kardashian tripe.  Anything where people are "famous" for being "famous".


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2016)

I can't really comment, as most of the programmes mentioned I've either never heard of, or never watched.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			How can you pick just one?

Strictly Come Dancing, Great British Bake Off, X Factor, Britain's Got (No)Talent, any staged reality etc; anything with Clarkson the soaps.

I appreciate that many of these are very popular but to me and Mrs MM they are a complete turn off, and yes we have tried watching them.

The broadcasters' dilemna, producing programmes for all tastes
		
Click to expand...

:thup: All of this. Thought me and Mrs GBH were out of sync with the rest of the country judging by the viewing figures.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2016)

TOWIE and the similar offshoots

Mrs Browns Boys - an unfunny concept that hasn't improved over time

Citizen Khan - another poor show flogging a single unfunny concept

A lot of reality shows although I can sit through GBBO and Strictly if the wife is watching but the X Factor and Britains Got Talent leaves me cold at the callousness and fakeness of it all

Anything with "celebrity" in the title. Usually these are Z list at best

However having said that, I realise TV is a medium for the masses and so programmes are aimed at the common denominator and I understand why these programmes are on and so popular. However give me a good sporting event or documentary over these shows anytime


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2016)

I saw the first series of Mrs Browns boy and found it really funny but largely fell out of love with it when the swear words actually got used


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 11, 2016)

Spot on chrisd.    But recently I watched an episode of "Some mother do 'ave 'em" - I grew up thinking it was one of the funniest things ever made.   Now I think it's was utter tripe.  Thankfully shows like The Young Ones remain funny to this day.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Oct 11, 2016)

Leaving aside the question of having to watch to watch them all to make the decision it also means to have to watch a program to identify it as bad..  We refuse to do that, we only watch the ones that we are interested in, if either of us dont want to watch what the other does we go and do something else.. There seems to be a awful lot of life wasting going on here..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2016)

Farmegeddon - I totally understand your point. I have never seen Towie, Chelsea and Geordie Shore etc because I know I would hate them. Sometimes you just come across programmes by accident when channel hopping or whilst waiting for other programmes to start. Stupidity is of course going back to see those same awful programmes again. Now that is wasting your life.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 11, 2016)

Anything with Bear Grylls


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 11, 2016)

Got to the end of the thread and couldn't believe Bear Grylls or Ray Mears hadn't been mentioned and then my faith was restored as I got to the post above. Totally irrelevant nonsense.

Not a big fan of cheeky Geordie pixies Ant & Dec either.

But the worst by a country mile is the call-the-Samaritans-slash-your-wrists misery fest that men call

DUM-DUM....DUMMA DUMMA DUM-DUM!

Eastenders.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 11, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			But the worst by a country mile is the call-the-Samaritans-slash-your-wrists misery fest that men call

DUM-DUM....DUMMA DUMMA DUM-DUM!

Eastenders.
		
Click to expand...


But it's so realistic - is it heck.    Have they ever had a wedding where someone didn't get two-timed/murdered/arrested/got cold feet.    Mrs Shark likes it which is enough for me to put it in Room 101.  And Room 102, 103 and any others on the same floor.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 11, 2016)

Programmes discussing programmes!! 

Theres loads of them, but the one that really blows my brains is Thronecast. 
 A programme with 'Pockets' Perkins and a load of boring Herbert's talking about a fictional TV show.
Unbelievable Jeff!


----------



## drdel (Oct 11, 2016)

imurg said:



			there is not enough server space in the universe to cope with the number of tv shows i would put on my list
		
Click to expand...

here here.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Slovenia v England?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 11, 2016)

I have a pathological hatred of many shows but X Factor and Dancing shows are right up there with the worst of them. I would gladly pull the plug on the studio while they were on air. Generally Saturday night telly is blooming awful.

Cannot stand them.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 11, 2016)

Any Scotland match. Just painful viewing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Any Scotland match. Just painful viewing.
		
Click to expand...

groan...oh dear...


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 12, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Got to the end of the thread and couldn't believe Bear Grylls or Ray Mears hadn't been mentioned and then my faith was restored as I got to the post above. Totally irrelevant nonsense.

Not a big fan of cheeky Geordie pixies Ant & Dec either.

But the worst by a country mile is the call-the-Samaritans-slash-your-wrists misery fest that men call

DUM-DUM....DUMMA DUMMA DUM-DUM!

Eastenders.
		
Click to expand...


Interestingly Ray hates Bear too.... Or so its reported.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 12, 2016)

I love bear grylls programmes! I think he's great, apart from the bible bashing.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 12, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I love bear grylls programmes! I think he's great, apart from the bible bashing.
		
Click to expand...

Me too and my 7 year old, who knows how to kill and eat an octopus, filter your own urine, start fires and other useful things! I personally think Bear is fantastic, an amazing back story and amazing he is the leader of the scouts, an inspirational guy who we love in our house. And is one of the reasons my lad also started Beavers (pre cubs)


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 12, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Me too and my 7 year old, who knows how to kill and eat an octopus, filter your own urine, start fires and other useful things! I personally think Bear is fantastic, an amazing back story and amazing he is the leader of the scouts, an inspirational guy who we love in our house. And is one of the reasons my lad also started Beavers (pre cubs)
		
Click to expand...


Someones got to like him or he would not be on TV.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 12, 2016)

Mrs was watching some program with Eamonn Holmes and his Mrs following a load of rich people around. Hugely sycophantic and incredibly vulgar. Typical ITV trash.


----------



## IainP (Oct 12, 2016)

Was thinking about this, and not quite sure how to put it - but light entertainment programmes where there is a narrator. To tell you what is going on, what to think etc. "..Joe has a big challenge, the next 3 days will make or break....etc". If that is needed, then I typically won't enjoy them.

I am not including things like wildlife documentaries in this.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 12, 2016)

Easy, any reality program x-factor, Britain's got Talent, BB, anything celebrity eg Jungle, Kardashians, my daughter loves this, all just car crash TV

But best titled rubbish program on TV, 'Pointless Celebrities', best named program, very very apt.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 12, 2016)

Anything in which a celeb is doing something outside of their skillset, e.g. celebs on ice, cooking, Strictly etc. Why is watching someone who is rubbish at something considered peak time viewing? 

It should be the middle of the night when insomnia strikes. It would work every time.


----------



## mikevet (Oct 12, 2016)

Mrs Brown's Boys - a total insult to the lowest intelligence.
Anything with Keith Lemon - he's truly dreadful and seems to be under the misapprehension that gratuitous vulgarity equates with humour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2016)

mikevet said:



			Mrs Brown's Boys - a total insult to the lowest intelligence.
Anything with Keith Lemon - he's truly dreadful and seems to be under the misapprehension that gratuitous vulgarity equates with humour.
		
Click to expand...

How does Keith Lemon still get work and paid royally. Total lack of talent


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How did Keith Lemon *ever* get work and paid royally. Total lack of talent
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Homer :thup:  Truly the most talentless cretin it has been my misfortune to see.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Someones got to like him or he would not be on TV.
		
Click to expand...

If that is true how does Piers Morgan get away with itâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 13, 2016)

IMO there is nothing scheduled worth watching. My solution is just to not watch TV live. If I have an interest I have the iPlayer, Netflix etc to watch what I want when I want.

I have much better things to do with my time and I get sport on the radio.

That said, thr TV is just stuck on CBBies for the wee one, it's basically raising our child for us 

The BBC do know how to do good programs for wee ones!

I will admit to tuning in to the back 9 of some big gold events, other than the above I play on my PC instead as I prefer interacting with my entertainment rather than just observing it.

I can't wait for the end of scheduled TV, a time when we can just watch what we want when we want. IMHO it's had its day but should be on the way out. We just need the infrastructure to replace it available to all.


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 13, 2016)

Haven't read the whole thread but has anyone mentioned Golf Juice yet, excruciating tv that just puts golf in an awful light. Bullard, Spoony and the prat who looks like Timmy Mallet. Truly truly awful TV. May it never darken our screens again.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 13, 2016)

Just got in from work,& the Mrs is watching a programme called Say yes to the dress. 
It really is as bad as it sounds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2016)

Wildrover said:



			Haven't read the whole thread but has anyone mentioned Golf Juice yet, excruciating tv that just puts golf in an awful light. Bullard, Spoony and the prat who looks like Timmy Mallet. Truly truly awful TV. May it never darken our screens again.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded. Crap and did nothing to encourage the casual viewer to take up the game


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 13, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just got in from work,& the Mrs is watching a programme called Say yes to the dress. 
It really is as bad as it sounds.
		
Click to expand...

yes it is that bad. My Mrs and 2 grown up daughters watched this for a while. Amazingly I found other things to do while it was on.

Another wedding themed programme to miss is "don't tell the bride" dire tv.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 13, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			yes it is that bad. My Mrs and 2 grown up daughters watched this for a while. Amazingly I found other things to do while it was on.

Another wedding themed programme to miss is "don't tell the bride" dire tv.
		
Click to expand...

There's a good chance that the Mrs watches that aswell &#128532;&#128299;


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 14, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Surely life's too short to watch crap TV? Haven't watched a bad program in years as I can operate a remote control. Nearest I got was when the wife was watching an England match, but I left the room.
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2016)

Currently to of my ever expanding list is anything with Harry Hill in it..
He's got a new show starting tonight and i already want to avoid it like the plague having seen one 20 second trailer for it.
How do these programme get made?
The World has, truly, gone completely bonkers


----------



## Robobum (Oct 15, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seconded. Crap and did nothing to encourage the casual viewer to take up the game
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a quid with you that it did. Whether it was a good program or not is another question


----------

